# This what it looks like?



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure a pair of my reds are breeding and I need to know what to do. You can even see the one rb protecting the nest. It's funny cause it's a really overstocked tank so I didnt ever expect anything like this. Somebody please let me know ASAP.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

congrats those are eggs...


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Good luck with those mate


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, no knowledge on that topic but GOOD LUCK!!



TheWayThingsR said:


> I'm pretty sure a pair of my reds are breeding and I need to know what to do. You can even see the one rb protecting the nest. It's funny cause it's a really overstocked tank so I didnt ever expect anything like this. Somebody please let me know ASAP.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I'm pretty sure a pair of my reds are breeding and I need to know what to do. You can even see the one rb protecting the nest. *It's funny cause it's a really overstocked tank so I didnt ever expect anything like this.* Somebody please let me know ASAP.


Yup. Definitely eggs. Congratulations! Just shows that nature is unpredictable, capable of giving us surprises even in seemingly controlled conditions of a fish tank, and doesnt always go down a standardized path. Im sure quite a few here have criticized your overstocking. But as can be seen here, if you know what you're doing, it sometimes really doesnt matter what others say or believe is the only right way to do things.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Alright thanks for all the congrats, but now what do I do about them!? I have an extra tank... Let me know from there!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I have no breeding experience, but this is what i know. Some may be a littlt off.

Sponge filter on fry tank and heater, thats it.Feed live brine shrimp (newly hatched) or finely crushed cichlid flakes 4-6 times a day for the immidiate time after birth, after that bloodworms. Lots of water changes (small).


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

chances of them eating the crushed fish food is slim to none....BBS is the only thing they will except most likely. Feed this 3x a day. water change 50%+ everyday....replace with parent tank water....temps must be the same as parent tank at all times....use all parent tank water to fill the fry tank......sponge filters cycled....which you most likly don't have....it's a tough thing to pull off.....so don't expect to be very successful this time around.....but now that they started....they won't stop!

Syphon out eggs using gravel vac. Or a baster.

remove all white dead eggs


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats on the eggs! Hope all goes well.


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

good luck its alot more work then you think....


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> chances of them eating the crushed fish food is slim to none....BBS is the only thing they will except most likely. Feed this 3x a day. water change 50%+ everyday....replace with parent tank water....temps must be the same as parent tank at all times....use all parent tank water to fill the fry tank......sponge filters cycled....which you most likly don't have....it's a tough thing to pull off.....so don't expect to be very successful this time around.....but now that they started....they won't stop!
> 
> Syphon out eggs using gravel vac. Or a baster.
> 
> remove all white dead eggs


Second that, but don't worry about not having a cycled spongefilter, you can get some biospira and cycle it within the same day. I would say get another tank pronto, and don't be cheap and get a 10gallon, get a 20 long or 40 gallon breeder. Best results if that's what you are wanting to do. Ohh yeah, try whatever you wish but everyone who has bred and raised fry SUCCESSFULLY will tell you baby brine shrimp is what to feed not frozen, flakes or anything else.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

from experiance...get a 40 breeder....or a 29 if 40 not possible


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Just checked this topic.
Is it just me or is that male just a tad too normal-looking to be the father?
All of my breeding males are pitch black the whole proccess through.
The one in the pic looks like an ordinary everyday male?
Just asking, never seen this before. In pics or in life.
Me wonders. Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I find that after breeding color doesn't matter. Mine have gone a an almost purplish black to normal then to pale. Depends on the mood and lighting as well as who's by the nest.


----------

